# Zwei PNG-Bilder zusammenfügen



## doctor dolittle (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe zwei separate png Bilder und möchte diese zusammenfügen und als ein png Bild speichern. Ich habe dies über Powerpoint gemacht, allerdings ist hier zu beobachten, dass die Qualität nicht der Originalqualität entspricht. Dies tritt auch auf, wenn ich nur ein .png Bild in Powerpoint lade und dasselbe dann wieder unter .png speichere. 
Daher versuche ich es jetzt mit anderen Programmen und hoffe, dass es eine Möglichkeit gibt, die Bilder bei gleichbleibender Qualität zusammenzuführen. Evtl. auch außerhalb Photoshop.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!


----------



## doctor dolittle (1. Juni 2010)

Ich hab's herausgefunden. Geht in Photoshop einwandfrei ohne Qualitätsverlust...


----------



## smileyml (1. Juni 2010)

Ähm, ja natürlich geht es in PS. Aber bezog sich deine Frage nicht auf eine Variante außerhalb von PS.
Grundsätzlich gilt dazu anzumerken, das es ohne Qualitätsverlust nicht außerhalb einer entsprechenden Grafiksoftware möglich ist. Und Powerpoint ist dabei sogar ganz weit entfernt von.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jürgen1 (8. Juni 2010)

Manno, nichts ist einfacher als das.
Du nimmst das 1. Bild und öffnest es in Photoshop.
Dann gehste unter dem Menupunkt "Bild" zu "Arbeitsfläche ..."
Dort gibts Du in der Breite reichlich Fläche dazu.
Nicht erschrecken, der zusätzliche Platz ist mit der Hintergrundfarbe gefüllt. 
Egal, jetzt fügst Du das 2. Bild, welches Du zuvor kopierst hattest mittels 
"einfügen" ein.
Mit dem "Verschieben-Werkzeug" ziehst Du nun das eingefügte 2. Bild an die gewünschte Stelle.
In der Ebenen Palette nun noch "auf Hintergrundebene reduzieren" und fertig ist der Salat.

Jetzt evtl. noch zuschneiden und danach kannste es im JPG-Format speichern.

Ok ?

Na, siehste. Nicht verzagen - Jürgen fragen


----------



## Leola13 (8. Juni 2010)

Hai,



Jürgen1 hat gesagt.:


> Manno, nichts ist einfacher als das.
> ......
> Jetzt evtl. noch zuschneiden und danach kannste es im JPG-Format speichern.
> 
> ...



Nur schade, das er es im PNG Format speichern wollte.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Jürgen1 (8. Juni 2010)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Hai,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach so 

Nun, auch das ist ganz einfach.

Ich würde dann das Dokument in Fireworks öffnen und mit "speichern unter" bzw. "exportieren" zum PNG "degradieren".

Nichts ist unmöglich!
Das "sagt" zwar TOYOTA, aber Recht haben die auch )

J. G.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. Juni 2010)

Jürgen, einfach ist anders.
Solange man nicht PNGs unter Beibehaltung von einzelnen Ebenen speichern will,
geht das selbstverständlich auch in Photoshop. Kein Grund, Fireworks anzuwerfen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## timestamp (8. Juni 2010)

Jürgen1 hat gesagt.:


> Manno, nichts ist einfacher als das.



Wenn jeder alles einfach fände, wären Foren wie dieses hier überflüssig.


----------



## Jürgen1 (8. Juni 2010)

timestamp hat gesagt.:


> Wenn jeder alles einfach fände, wären Foren wie dieses hier überflüssig.



Oh, oh, Verzeihung der Herr.
Soll nicht wieder vorkommen.
Ehrlich!

Aber, darf ich's dennoch "einfach" finden ?

1000 Dank


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. Juni 2010)

Jürgen, du solltest vielleicht einfach mal versuchen, nicht den Ober-Schlauberger
rauszuhängen, solange du ganz offensichtlich noch nicht das nötige Wissen
dafür hast.
Es hilft den Fragestellern in keinster Weise, wenn du hier Falschinformationen
oder äußerst umständliche (unnötige) Workflows beschreibst und durch deine
Kommentare auch noch als der Weisheit letzter Schluss zu verkaufen versuchst.

Idealerweise einfach mal ganz sachte auftreten, ohne viel Getöse.
Sowas kommt hier weitaus besser an, als ein lautes Auftreten.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Jürgen1 (8. Juni 2010)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Idealerweise einfach mal ganz sachte auftreten, ohne viel Getöse.
> Sowas kommt hier weitaus besser an, als ein lautes Auftreten.



Habe verstanden. Ehrlich !
Das Beste wird sein, ich sage erstmal garnix mehr.

OK ?


----------

